# 
.   .          -    ,  , ,    .     ?

----------


## V00D00People

> .   .          -    ,  , ,    .     ?

  ,  , ,       !  !

----------


## V00D00People

2Meladon: 
         ! 
   ,       ? ,            ,        ! 
          ! 
 ,    ?    - ?         ,     ,          ,    ,   .
  ,   ,     ,                ,      ,           ,    -    ,   ?    ?      : , , ,  !?         ,              ,      ! 
   ! 
   ,  ,   - ,   ...

----------


## 3x2

-    "   "   .   , ,   .
     :worthy: .      ,  :beer: ,    -  " , ".   ,    (  ).

----------


## V00D00People

> ....     ?

    . 
.. ,       ,        ?

----------

, *Meladon*.  -      .     ,  .    . ,      ,      . ,         ..  .       ,   ,     ..,       .     . ,        90%   ,  60     (    ),   .    ,    ,     (,     ,  ).

----------

.   .   : 
1.     ,      .    ,    . 
2.          . 
3.       . 
4.    .      .    : "  ,     -    ".
5.   ,   .     . 
6.    ,   .  ,  ,  ,   , , . 
7.          . 
8.   ,        . 
9.  -  .       :            . 
10.      . 
11.     ,  , ,  ,    . 
12. ,     "" ,      . 
13.    . ,   ,   ,    . 
14.     :    ,   ,  ,   .. 
15.   , -      . 
16.   ,     ,     ,            . 
17.         ,      . 
 ,   ,      ,            .

----------

.       .    .   -   .     -  ,   ,   , ,   .  .   , ,  ,  .
    -     !!!:butcher: :vampire:

----------


## V00D00People

> .    .   -   .     -  ,   ,   , ,   . 
>     -     !!!:butcher: :vampire:

  ..    .     ?

----------

,   .  ,    .

----------


## -

> ?

  , !  ,         ( ), ,    ).     .   ,     ?  ,  -     ?

----------


## Ittosai

> ?

     ..)                   )

----------

